# iStick 40W TC Sleeve



## Chris du Toit (26/8/15)

Anybody got protective sleeves for the iStick 40W yet? If not who will be bringing them in?

Cheers


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (26/8/15)

We have them in black. Check under accessories on our website


----------



## Chris du Toit (26/8/15)

Schweeeet... on my way to go look now


----------



## Chris du Toit (26/8/15)

@Vaperite South Africa What are your shipping costs to Cape Town?


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (26/8/15)

Orders of R350 or more get free shipping. Flat rate for less than R350 is R75.


----------



## ReeZ (26/8/15)

Free shipping for R350? That's excellent!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## nemo (26/8/15)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> Orders of R350 or more get free shipping. Flat rate for less than R350 is R75.


Darn I still need to get one and some more wire from you hope you are there Saturday and we can have a "short" visit


----------

